# Wildlife Research in HOT WATER!!!!



## Archery Source (Aug 4, 2005)

I work for a fairly large archery distributor and today a fax came through to us that Robinson Labs had won a settlement against Wildlife Research in regards to a claim about false advertising and deceptive practices. According to the press release Wildlife Research was ordered to pay 4.1 million to Robinson. Looks like scent will be a little higher next year!!


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Since this is second hand news I will consider it gossip. However, if there is any merit to it, I will still continue to buy from Wildlife research to stock my shop. I will also be sure to stay away from Robinson products.
Jerry


----------



## BOWDORK (Jul 26, 2004)

*Read more slowly next time*

You might try actually reading the fax before spewing mis-information. 
It is Wildlife Research who WON the lawsuit, and Robinson who LOST, and has to pay the amount you mentioned.


----------



## goose7856 (Jul 18, 2005)

maybe YOU are reading it wrong........based off what was typed, Wildlife Research is paying 41. mil. :thumbs_do


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I want a link.





41 MILLION?!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Seth the XSlayr said:


> I want a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4.1.....man, that is a lot peso's :yield:


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, lots of pesos...I want a link.

Unless they are getting the funds from an insurance company 41 million seems wayyyyyyyyy too high, have a hard time believing it.

Even at 4.1 it's up there, but it ain't 41!


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Could someone post the memo? I would like to see the actual document.


----------



## Archery Source (Aug 4, 2005)

BOWDORK said:


> You might try actually reading the fax before spewing mis-information.
> It is Wildlife Research who WON the lawsuit, and Robinson who LOST, and has to pay the amount you mentioned.


Never claimed I was right all the time. I could have read it wrong. Seems to have hit a soft spot BOWDORK, chill man!!


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

4.1 million, not 41...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

So who was the winner and who was the loser? We have to conflicting posts here.


----------



## new2sport (Oct 2, 2005)

I bet it was about the spray that had black stuff on the mans shirts a few years ago


Lets have the facts


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Tink, would that be the Carbon Blast stuff you're refering too?


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

Cannot believe how money ppl pay for baking soda


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

Archery Source said:


> I work for a fairly large archery distributor and today a fax came through to us that Robinson Labs had won a settlement against Wildlife Research in regards to a claim about false advertising and deceptive practices. According to the press release Wildlife Research was ordered to pay 4.1 million to Robinson. Looks like scent will be a little higher next year!!


Have you ever heard of the Privicy Act.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

What was the false advertisment about?


----------



## Revival (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm not able to find anything yet... When did this settlement supposedly happen?


----------

